# Pics



## Joshjay2 (Oct 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 9, 2015)

.


----------



## KmH (Oct 9, 2015)

Joshjay2 said:


> . . . let's post what we have and concentrate on the good!


That's a sure way to stifle getting any better.

We learn from making mistakes.
If we aren't told what mistakes we're making, we won't learn how to avoid making the same mistakes repeatedly.

FWIW - Beginners forum - Moderator Notice | Photography Forum


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## snowbear (Oct 9, 2015)

Never mind.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 9, 2015)

Joshjay2 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Joshjay2 said:
> ...



You apparently only want a pat on the back, then.  Well, here ya go:

Good job!  


Now, did you learn anything?  Can you tell me what you did right to earn an 'atta boy!'?


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2015)

KmH said:
			
		

> FWIW - Beginners forum - Moderator Notice | Photography Forum



Yes--NO PHOTO THREADS HERE! This is _*a photography forum,*_ god****t! 

No pictures here! Jeeze!


----------



## terri (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Joshjay, and welcome to TPF!  

You are more than welcome to post images here without wanting or asking for comments or critiques.   However, if you post your shots in one of the regular Galleries, by description those Galleries invite general C&C and/or discussion for what may be improved upon - so I have moved your thread to our Just For Fun section where you can post away.

Most people who join TPF are looking to advance their skill sets.   It's fine if that doesn't interest you, but you still need to use TPF and its Galleries in the manner they have been laid out for the majority of the membership.   Just For Fun clearly states that no C&C is asked for, while the other Galleries state that general C&C is encouraged.

Keep posting, and have fun!


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 9, 2015)

,


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 9, 2015)

.


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 9, 2015)

.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 9, 2015)

?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 10, 2015)

Good job!


Yay!


Way to go!


Keep up the good work!


Love it!


----------



## snerd (Oct 10, 2015)

The results of telling our kids that they're all "special" and everyone wins and there are no losers and everyone gets a trophy. smh


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 10, 2015)

.


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 10, 2015)

.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## cauzimme (Oct 10, 2015)

wtf did I just read ...

If you post something online (Arts, Opinion, Anything...) or even IRL no matter your age, your gender, your religion, ect, YOU expose yourself to critics. Critics are nothing more than feedback. It can be positive or negative. But at the end it's up to you to turn it to the bright side, make the best of it.  Then you'll improve yourself, you'll thicken your skin, level up as a human being, cut the crap, keep the good and the advice, but yeah, you have to suffer the opinion of others... We might be alone, but we're alone in a community...


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 10, 2015)

Maybe it would have helped to explain that Josh, let people know something about you, that you're 17 and just got a p&s. Titling the thread Troll fest could make it seem like, well, you're just here to troll around...

If you're really interested in learning photography maybe start with posting in Just for fun or Beginners, and go from there to posting in other threads for discussions or critique, etc.



(Since this is now in Just for Fun I debated whether to say this, but I see something I thought worth commenting on, just a suggestion... FWIW I like the idea and you saw a great subject, just watch when you frame shots for things like people's legs in the background that are just kind of sticking into your picture. Try moving around a little and changing your vantage point and see what you get in the frame.)


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 10, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Maybe it would have helped to explain that Josh, let people know something about you, that you're 17 and just got a p&s. Titling the thread Troll fest could make it seem like, well, you're just here to troll around...
> 
> If you're really interested in learning photography maybe start with posting in Just for fun or Beginners, and go from there to posting in other threads for discussions or critique, etc.
> 
> ...





KmH said:


> Joshjay2 said:
> 
> 
> > . . . let's post what we have and concentrate on the good!
> ...


.


----------



## Granddad (Oct 10, 2015)

There's already a very active forum for that Josh. It's called Facebook. 

Seriously, C&C here is what brought my photography from the depths to what it is now (some might say still in the depths  ).
OK, so some of the criticism can be harsh, not everyone is gentle and after the 9,756th noob posts a blurry photo of a random prettyish girl and thinks he/she is the next Ansel Adams one can understand why people tend to be just plain honest.


----------



## Joshjay2 (Oct 10, 2015)

Granddad said:


> There's already a very active forum for that Josh. It's called Facebook.
> 
> Seriously, C&C here is what brought my photography from the depths to what it is now (some might say still in the depths  ).
> OK, so some of the criticism can be harsh, not everyone is gentle and after the 9,756th noob posts a blurry photo of a random prettyish girl and thinks he/she is the next Ansel Adams one can understand why people tend to be just plain honest. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 10, 2015)

What people are responding to is your attitude that things around you should work the way you want and that you are somehow entitled to what you want.


----------



## Granddad (Oct 10, 2015)

> Oh face book ...really ?? I can put a picture there omg your so witty
> I don think I'm some up and coming photographer because I posted one photo.. calm down no one said I'm the next anus Adams


_I'm_ calm. 
That was actually a general statement, aimed at explaining, not aimed at your good self. I personally haven't seen your photo so I make no judgement on your skills.


----------



## terri (Oct 10, 2015)

I would suggest that those of you who continue to comment here give it a rest.   From the start, yes, the OP should have posted in a more appropriate forum rather than one that leaves his snaps open to C&C.   The thread has been moved and a public explanation to the OP has been given. 

The OP's photographic journey may not resemble yours.   In fact, he may never choose to embark on one but, in the meantime, he has the right to post here and not be pounced on.     The OP may soon enough take a look at his beginning efforts and form new conclusions about them, but being jeered at and told to go elsewhere at this stage is totally uncalled for.

It's so easy to take swipes at a newcomer and then hide behind taking the high road when the newcomer gets defensive.   Why this behavior continues to entertain some of you is beyond me.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 10, 2015)

terri said:


> I would suggest that those of you who continue to comment here give it a rest.   From the start, yes, the OP should have posted in a more appropriate forum rather than one that leaves his snaps open to C&C.   The thread has been moved and a public explanation to the OP has been given.
> 
> The OP's photographic journey may not resemble yours.   In fact, he may never choose to embark on one but, in the meantime, he has the right to post here and not be pounced on.     The OP may soon enough take a look at his beginning efforts and form new conclusions about them, but being jeered at and told to go elsewhere at this stage is totally uncalled for.
> 
> It's so easy to take swipes at a newcomer and then hide behind taking the high road when the newcomer gets defensive.   Why this behavior continues to entertain some of you is beyond me.



Well said Terri!


----------



## Donde (Oct 10, 2015)

The headliner to the "people" forum mentions sharing photos of people in your your life and that is the onus i poster under. I make no pretense of being a profesionional photographer, doesn't interesst me. Nor does it interest me to claim   that my photos are "high Art". Give joshsay a break. If you want to limit this forum to "professional" photpgraphers or those with upcoming exhibitions in Soho change the headliner.


----------

